# Comment configurer Acrobat reader pour ouvrir les fichier pdf téléchargés avec safari



## antonin.galleau@gmail.com (12 Février 2006)

Par je ne sais quelle mauvaise manipulation de ma part, les fichiers .pdf téléchargés avec Safari s'ouvrent uniquement dans une fenêtre Safari.:mouais:  Le logo Quicktime s'affiche dans un premier temps, puis la première page du pdf. Problème: je ne suis pas en mesure de consulter les autres pages du pdf. Comment faire pour rétablir l'ouverture par Acrobat Reader ou Aperçu?
Merci d'avance


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Février 2006)

tu as essayé de faire pomme i sur un fichier PDF, ouvrir avec > aperçu, puis cliquer sur "tout modifier" ?


----------



## antonin.galleau@gmail.com (12 Février 2006)

oui, sans succès. Safari se borne à ouvrir tout document PDF dans une page Safari. Seul des documents pdf enregistrés auparavant sont visionnables avec ACrobat


----------



## Dark Templar (12 Février 2006)

Bonjour et bienvenu sur MacG 
C'est étrange que tu n'arrives pas à afficher des PDF convenablement, je n'ai aucun problème chez moi. Tu peux choisir de ne pas ouvrir les PDF dans Safari (et donc de les télécharger à la place) avec un logiciel comme OnyX qui te permet de régler des options cachées.
Sinon tu peux aussi faire Alt-clic sur les liens vers des PDF (force à télécharger) plutôt que clic, mais, si c'est plus intéressant pour le faire de manière exceptionnelle, ça deviendra vite énervant pour toi qui veux systématiquement les télécharger.


----------



## antonin.galleau@gmail.com (12 Février 2006)

merci pour Onyx. Je vais essayer. Effectivement j'ai besoin de télécharger beaucoup de .pdf pour un mémoire (ah... les études). J'espère trouver la solution à mon problème.


----------



## antonin.galleau@gmail.com (12 Février 2006)

OnyX est la solution. 
Merci pour tout!


----------



## Inor (12 Février 2006)

antonin.galleau@gmail.com a dit:
			
		

> Par je ne sais quelle mauvaise manipulation de ma part, les fichiers .pdf téléchargés avec Safari s'ouvrent uniquement dans une fenêtre Safari.:mouais:  Le logo Quicktime s'affiche dans un premier temps, puis la première page du pdf. Problème: je ne suis pas en mesure de consulter les autres pages du pdf. Comment faire pour rétablir l'ouverture par Acrobat Reader ou Aperçu?
> Merci d'avance



Bonsoir.

Avec Acrobat Reader, c'est facile.
Ouvre Acrobat Reader : Préférences / Internet / Afficher dans le navigateur à l'aide ...qu'il faut cocher.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (14 Février 2006)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> (...)
> Sinon tu peux aussi faire Alt-clic sur les liens vers des PDF (force à télécharger) plutôt que clic, mais, si c'est plus intéressant pour le faire de manière exceptionnelle, ça deviendra vite énervant pour toi qui veux systématiquement les télécharger.



C'est tout à fait mon souci. Comment faire pour ouvrir un document PDF avec aperçu (je n'ai pas acrobat, trop eu réactif face à aperçu), directement depuis le net sans forcer le Téléchargement? Je ne trouve pas


----------



## jpmiss (14 Février 2006)

PDFBrowser Plugin


----------



## Ed_the_Head (14 Février 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> PDFBrowser Plugin


Tu sais que j't'adore toi... :love:


----------



## jpmiss (14 Février 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais que j't'adore toi... :love:


 
Un peu de retenue on nous regarde!


----------

